# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Pre-employment drug screening

## rookie builder

Hey guys just need some feedback from the more experienced people on here. Would steroids be tested for on a basic pre-employment drug screening? Or just the recreational drugs like coke, meth, marijuana,etc.? And if anyone could speak more specifically about federal government urinalysis. Thanks guys.

----------


## johnCash

im not a veteran or doctor but im pretty sure that they could tell if you were on gear or not. drugs are drugs to them. im almost positive that anything from tobacco, alcohol, painkillers, gear, weed, coke, meth, h or anything thats not normally in your body will show up.

----------


## TRT,MAN

no they dont check for gear. cost to much. its not a regular test.

----------


## diesel405

I am in the union and get tested b4 every new job. I have been tested by many contractors. No, they dont test for aas. Most are simple 5 panel drug tests which test for "party drugs". You are fine 100%

----------


## skinnypunk

I have worked for the government both as an active duty member and as a civilian contractor. I had a good friend who worked in the area of medical that handled urinalysis. At the time, a basic urinalysis only looked for recreational type drugs (pot, speed, coke, etc...). He did say that a test could be ordered if a military member were suspected to be on the gear, but it was rare and definitely out of the norm. Things may have changed, though. I have been out almost 10 years now.

----------


## diesel405

The goverment loves to waste our money. Pre employment drug test, no way....

----------


## jrmy

as answered before,no aas wont show up on a simple pee test.for testing for aas,it cost hella lot more money than regular drug test.even for government,i doubt they will test.your not an olympian are you??then youd have to worry

----------


## wildmole

diesel405 what kind of unoin, if i can ask? im a unoin pipefitter and have been on the gear for 3 weeks now almost time for the next yearly drug test, but you say im good to go? thanks for any help that you can give be American be Union!!!

----------


## diesel405

operating engineers

----------


## mg316

I'm in the steel workers union and no they do not test for steroids , only rec drugs.

----------


## rookie builder

Thanks a lot fellas i appreciate the help.

----------


## jackjackson

Awesome info guys

----------


## supragasm

what about someone wanting to join the military? or law enforcement. my buddy has never done any 'illegal drugs' but really wants to cycle some gear before joining either the AF or becoming a cop

but he is afraid of the testing they do showing he is on cycle,or has done gear ????

----------


## jackjackson

Id do that after you get the job, I seen alot of cops/firefighters that look like there on shit and im pretty sure its not just there vest.....

----------

